# Need info on Springfield Armory 1911 A1



## 45

I would like for any one who owns or did own a Springfield Armory 1911 A1 to tell me how many rounds they fired through it what has broke on or in the Gun how many rounds was fired before the part broke or what parts do I need to replace that might be weak in one when I buy one any info would be helpful tax time will be here before you know it & I'm thinking of getting one next year thankyou.


----------



## rex

I've had 2 but they were older.The first was an early model that I had no problems with.It wasn't a Colt but it was a good gun.I did replace the lockwork because I shot alot of matches with it,and although I didn't keep count there was well over 10K through it before I parted with it.It had the NM serial number prefix.That doesn't stand for National Match,but the frames are better than the N's in general.

The second was another early N prefix,and it was a nightmare.I found it cheap to build for a match gun and it was quite off spec.The barrel bed and stop needed work to get a New barrel to clear the slide and the lockwork was pure hell.The hammer and sear pins were so whacked out it took me a whole day to fitamtrigger,hammer and sear.The hammer hooks had to have such a radical cut that a nice top notch hammer will never work in another gun.I got so disgusted with it I didn't finish it and still sits.The slide was so hard the guy that machined it for the sights broke quite a few bits,it looks awefull so I think I'll dump a 22 kit on it one day.

These things are over 20 years old and SA has tightened up quality alot,so even though I got a bad taste for them I'd buy a newer one for the right price,but I'd still stay with the NM frame.


----------



## VAMarine

I have an older Loaded made in '98 if I recall, I bought it used in 2005, it all appeared to be original. Round count is somewhere between 5K and 10K that I've shot, I stopped counting after a while. I can say that I've shot it enough to wear the bluing off the front strap and rear o the frame where the grip safety is.

The only issue I've had with it is that about six months ago the plunger tube came loose I sent it back to them (they payed shipping both ways) and had it back fixed in no time.

Regarding the "N" / "NM" frame, Rex is referring to the serial numbers. the NM framed guns have more assembly done in the US than Brazil, every now and then you can find some of the lower tier Springfield guns like the Loaded and even some MILSPECs with the "NM" prefix serial number, but they're harder to find.

I've shot the piss out if it, my wife has shot the piss out of it, I've had friends shoot the piss out of it.

The only thing that gives me pause about the Loaded models and below is the* two piece barrels,* there have been some breakages here and there, but it seems to be at higher round counts.

As for parts changes, I guess it depends on what exact model we're talking about.

In all of them I'd replace the mainspring housing to get rid if the ILS.

The GI replica guns, I'd leave alone as the point in buying one of them is to have a GI style gun.
MILSPEC: I'd replace the rear sight and maybe add a beaver tail grip safety
Loaded and above I'd leave alone with the exception of grip panels and grip screws. I don't get why Springfield ships those things with Torx screws in them.


----------



## Jammersix

I've owned two SA milspecs, a micro and a loaded. Sold the micro back to Springfield because it wasn't reliable, sold the loaded when I figured out that life is better without bells and whistles.

Had two thumb safeties break in half. One was the SA original, one was a Wilson. Replaced the grip safety with a beavertail on one of the milspecs. (In fact, replaced everything but the frame, slide and barrel, but that wasn't because anything broke.)

Cracked the slide with a double charge, but while I noticed it, I didn't realize at the time that it was a double charge, and I didn't find the crack until I had finished the match, got home and was cleaning the weapon. Nothing to do with the weapon. Springfield replaced the slide. The rest of the weapon is still in service.

Back In The Day, I ran about five hundred rounds a week through two or three Springfields, in matches, leagues and teaching. Sleep, eat, shoot. How many Springfields were involved on a particular day depended on what activity it was. That went on for maybe three years at that rate. The round counts are up there on the milspecs I kept, and I won't have another Micro or Loaded model. Neither of the milspecs show any signs of slowing down-- I know a lot of people get all wrapped around the axle about different wear parts starting around 40,000 rounds, but I'm not worried. I watch the pull weight and keep them clean. That's about it.


----------



## 45

Hey guys thanks for the info & if I do get one with a two piece barrel I probaly order a one piece barrel from SA that a match grade with a match grade barrel bushing to go with it again thanks.


----------



## Jammersix

Both of mine are two piece barrels. The barrel that finished the match after a double charge cracked the slide was a two piece barrel. It's still in service.

That leads me to believe that they're strong enough.


----------



## just for fun

Bought a NM #'d gun new in 91. Been through a couple recoil springs and one barrel bushing. (ears broke off and sent spring and spring cup (?) down range. That was around the 8K time frame. Rough guess would put round count in the neighbor hood of 12K's. Still stock as a stove. Can't recall the last time it jammed. Oh, ya rear sight came loose! One drop of red lock tite and all is well. That gun will out last me!


----------



## 60DRB

I guess I lucked out with my "NM" framed purchase then. Got a "basic military" A1 with only one box through it for $240 back in '95. I have only about 2K through it and had one stove-pipe and nothing else ever. Very tight and nicely finished. Here's another thread with some vague SN/manufacture info...

http://forum.m1911.org/showthread.php?t=49574&page=1&pp=10


----------

